# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Aluminium Light casing

## barra_sg

HI,

Any bros know where can I buy a 5ft aluminium light casing only without anything inside? (Plan to DIY the lights for my tank). And how much will it cost?

Thank you very much!!

----------


## schema

Cheapest I found was ATMAN casing from NA @ $85.00 c/w ballast and fittings only(no FL).

----------

